# 5X114.3 to 5X112 ??



## sutby (Oct 21, 2007)

so basicaly im planning to buy a set of wheels from lexus, and their bolt patterns are 5X114.3. What can i do beside redrill the bolt in order to put in into my car?
i read some stuffs from another forums and i found this http://www.20squared.com/produ...ck128 does anyone know about that??
thanks


_Modified by sutby at 5:17 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 5X114.3 to 5X112 ?? (sutby)*

you can run adapters from 5x112->5x114.3


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: 5X114.3 to 5X112 ?? (sutby)*

a lot of people have been using those wobble bolts w/out any issues. They are TUV approved just run a search on them there is a lot of info out there.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

check the centerbore of the wheels. Your car uses 57.1, if it's not the same, you may been hubcentric rings, or you may need to drill out your wheels.


----------



## Run_Rabbit_Run (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.motorsport-tech.com/
They'll custom machine the adapter to fit your wheel and your hub so everything is perfect.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Run_Rabbit_Run)*

RBWheels redrilled the oem holes on my BBS RS's: 114.3 to 112. Simple.


----------



## sutby (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (kgw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kgw* »_RBWheels redrilled the oem holes on my BBS RS's: 114.3 to 112. Simple.

where are they located? i will do that if theres shop that can redrill the hole


----------



## sutby (Oct 21, 2007)

for the adapter, which one should i buy?
114.3 to 112 or 112 to 114.3?
thanks


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sutby)*

You are converting your car (112) to the new spec of 114.3.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (sutby)*

sutby, I'm sure there are shops located in your area that can do this. If your lug bolts are ball-seat, you also need to pick up some conical-seat bolts after the redrill.


_Modified by kgw at 4:22 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## 99WJ04B5 (Mar 23, 2014)

yes, i am aware i am waking a dead thread up here. i felt the link above to be worth finding should anyone stumble onto this. 
there really is no easy way to do this is there? unless you find wheels with your desired offset in which place you can use wobble bolts and rings. if you need to space any then you better REALLY like the wheels because any money you saved buying the wheels will be lost in spacers, rings and longer studs/ wobble bolts. i found this thread because i can get a nice set of '08 IS250 wheels for $100 but, custom adapters would cost me $300 or, $150 or more in 114 spacers to be connected to hub via $100 wobble bolts + hubcentric rings. holy crap. better off just saving up for 112 wheels...:banghead:


----------

